# laptop to tv viewing



## mickpicc (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a HP laptop from which i want the live streaming to be displayed on my tv.There is a VGA connection from the laptop and the tv has 2 options of a SCART or S-VIDEO.Correct me if i'm wrong but would it be a straight forward cable/adapter from the laptop (VGA) to tv (SCART or S-VIDEO) and maybe have the sound amplified with the aid of an external speaker by using the laptop headphone jack?

Would appreciate some guidance on the matter.


----------



## kgbrat5431 (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you want to extend your monitor to the tv screen or what. Need bit more detail about what you are trying to do.
kgbrat5431


----------



## mickpicc (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorrry but i'm useless when it comes to anything too technical so excuse me in advance for my ignorance.Basically, say for examples sake a live stream that i,at the time am watching on the laptop;i want to view that content on a bigger screen,being my TV.I have been told that i would be able to do this with the aid of a VGA-SCART adapter/cable and having the audio side of things amplified through a speaker using the headphone jack of the laptop.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You would be more likely to get response to your problem if you requested a moderator move your thread to the Hardware Forum. You can do this by clicking Report at the bottom of your post and requesting it be moved.


----------

